# Looking for Bio Dad with 23&Me



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

Ordered and received the kit recently. Had our son spit in the tube and will be mailing out today. Results in 2-4 weeks. 

We are mostly concerned about medical predisposition to certain diseases as he is now an adult and has some early health issues.

But I also would like to find out more about the bio dad's medical issues as well, as he was conceived before we were married.

Has anyone had success in using 23&Me to find an unknown genetic relative? I know it is a longshot and very much dependent on whether or not the man is registered.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

MAJDEATH said:


> Ordered and received the kit recently. Had our son spit in the tube and will be mailing out today. Results in 2-4 weeks.
> 
> We are mostly concerned about medical predisposition to certain diseases as he is now an adult and has some early health issues.
> 
> ...


I don't have experience with this but I just saw a story about a guy who found his bio dad through this method. What happened was he did the test and got results and found likely relatives who were in the registry. This guy found a cousin who helped him get in touch with his bio dad. So you don't need the actual bio dad to be in the registry but a close relative will work. So with the wider range of possible connections the chances get better. 

Good luck.


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

Thanks for the info, hopefully we will get lucky. I just hope he is open to knowing he has a son.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

I'd check out ancestry too. I think their database is bigger. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

I have received notice that the sample has been received and the analysis has begun. Will take 6-8 weeks normally.


----------



## Girl Gone (Jul 28, 2016)

We found our brother when his daughter did a 23 and me that turned up a bio cousin that knew us.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

personofinterest said:


> I'd check out ancestry too. I think their database is bigger. Let us know how it goes.


5 of my siblings and I did the ancestry DNA testing.

When it came back with possible relatives, that only person on the list is one of my cousins who I have not seen since was about 5 years old. She and I did talk a bit on Facebook.

None of my siblings showed up on my list of possible relatives. Well... none of us show up on any of our lists. I would not put a lot of faith in ancestry.com to find relatives. They pretty much suck on that front.


----------



## Oldtimer (May 25, 2018)

I wish you well in your endeavours and I see by your last post that you may be aware of different outcomes when and if you do find the bio dad. I’ve had some experience in finding parents for adopted children and have had both positive and negative outcomes. I caution you to be prepared for either if the 23 and me is successful. I hope for the best for you and family and wish you a positive outcome.


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

Oldtimer said:


> I wish you well in your endeavours and I see by your last post that you may be aware of different outcomes when and if you do find the bio dad. I’ve had some experience in finding parents for adopted children and have had both positive and negative outcomes. I caution you to be prepared for either if the 23 and me is successful. I hope for the best for you and family and wish you a positive outcome.


Yes, my W, son, and I are aware that I am not the bio father. We want to see if we can determine some connection for some medical issues the son is having.


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

I know of someone who located his bio mom and dad (never married) after adoption. Mom's family was excited. Dad's family was not (were unbelieving) because pregnant mom had never told dad about baby. I do not know what DNA agency was used.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

You may want to contact the TV program 'Long Lost Family' for advice, help, tips.

I used 23 & Me and found many relatives, mostly in Scandinavia, some in the U.S.
Yes, they needed to have to submitted their genetics to 23 & Me, also. 

They have search agencies to help you. Likely expensive.


----------



## sahtrader (Dec 19, 2017)

I found my biological parents before I went on 23andme but it has enabled me to find a cousin I did not know about. Sometimes if you can find a cousin or even a few 2nd cousins, it makes finding your closer biological relatives, like parents, a lot easier. I solved a few family mysteries, like who a few of my great grandparents were, just by 2nd cousins testing on 23andme and Ancestry.


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

Final received the results. The ancestry tab includes DNA relatives with names, so a good place to start looking.


----------



## Oldtimer (May 25, 2018)

Keeping you and family in my thoughts and hoping for a positive outcome.


----------

